# Not sure if this is where I should post...



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the pups my golden had needs a new home.  We're in the South Sound area of Washington and other than flyers I have no where to offer this pup.

Her name is Chloe, she'salmost a year old and she's such a good and cuddly pup.

I'll post pics later after I take some.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW I was hoping you'd update! How is the mom?

So glad you took your pup back and I cannot believe they are that old already.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sadie is wonderful!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I remember your story!!! What a pretty girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and I hope someone here will be abe to help you or know of someone that is looking for a beautiful golden girl.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How about going thru a GR rescue in your area. You could be the foster home while a forever home is located. Do you mind my asking why she was brought back? I can not believe those pups are almost a year old...wow...time really flies! They were adorable as pups!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are two Golden Retriever rescues in WA, the suggestion to ask if they would help you find her a home and you would foster her is a good one. I hope they will help you.

Local Rescue Groups
Western Washington State

Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue, Spokane Washington 
Eastern Washington, Northern Idaho, Western Montana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just curious, why cant you keep her?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Rick and Carsonsdaddy are in Washington. Maybe they can help locate someone too.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Contact all of your other puppy owners and ask if they can help.

IF they can't, it's up to you to take the dog back. That's part of being a responsible breeder.

Once you get her back, you can work on placement. Either work with rescue to have them help, or start networking and screening on your own.

At least you know she's home with you until a permanent solution can be found.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Just curious, why cant you keep her?


 
Because I didn't want her. One golden, one cat, two boys and a husband are more than enough for me. 


UPDATE::

She has a WONDERFUL home and is doing really well! Thank you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for updating us. I'm glad you found her a good home. Hopefully this one will be forever. You did a wonderful thing taking care of Sadie and her puppies, and you've been a responsible and conscientious "breeder" finding a new home for the pup. Kudos. 

If you have pictures we'd love to see the puppy all grown!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

I am so very glad the sweet pup found a home!!

Bless You!!


----------

